# nvme not found

## wonderboyz

Hello,

I finally for the first time installed Gentoo 

It's on a dedicated SSD, I did the installation from the OpenSuse terminal (I tried with a liveUSB but it was impossible to have internet access due to some issues with my ethernet interface not recognize)

First actual trouble  : There is no option in grub during the bootload to chose Windows.

Second trouble: In gentoo, my nvme (the one with Windows) is not found by gentoo neither lsblk ; blkid or fdisk -l return the this disk.

Any help is welcome.

----------

## abdus

i guess you need to install sys-boot/os-prober and run  "grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg" to detect windows in the bootloader if it is grub

----------

## abdus

try this for the nvme 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVMe

----------

## Hu

If you still need help with the NVMe drive, then post the output of lspci -nnk and pastebin your current kernel configuration.

If your OpenSuse system is still available, you could check whether it can see the NVMe drive and, if it can, what kernel driver it uses.  Run lspci -nnk from OpenSuse to get the name of the kernel driver, among other things.

----------

## wonderboyz

For GRUB :

I already tried that and I have this message

```

Generatin grub configuration file ...

Found Linux image: /boot/vmlinuz_5.10.27-gentoo

Found initrd image: /boot/initramfs-5.10.27-gentoo.img

warning: os-prober will not be executed to detect other bootable partitions.

Systems on them will not be added to the GRUB boot configuration.

Check GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER documentation entry

```

For the nvme 

I already tried that solution https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVMe and there is no difference.

----------

## abdus

go to /etc/default/grub

change the variable GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER to false

----------

## abdus

for the nvme you need to run 

```
#emerge --ask sys-fs/ntfs3g
```

----------

## Hu

 *abdus wrote:*   

> for the nvme you need to run 
> 
> ```
> #emerge --ask sys-fs/ntfs3g
> ```
> ...

 No.  OP reported that the NVMe device is not visible in lsblk.  lsblk does not care what filesystem is on the device.  It can even list blank devices, if the kernel knows they exist.  If lsblk does not show it, then the kernel does not acknowledge its existence.  Therefore, ntfs support is not relevant yet.  First we need to see the device exist, then we can deal with the filesystem on the device.

----------

## wonderboyz

For the NVMe, the lspci -nnk result show that there was no kernel driver, which surprised me because I compiled multiple times the kernel. I think I was compiling the wrong configuration. I tried this time with the right configuration file and it works ! 

For GRUB there is still no option to boot on windows, I re-installed OS-prober now I do not have any warning anymore.

I will re-do the GRUB installation, do I have to mount the Windows EFI partition to a specific folder ?

----------

## abdus

you need to install sys-boot/os-prober as i guess and run grub-install --target=x86_64-efi if you have gpt

you should have output telling the detected os's and saying: "Installation finished. No error reported."

the config file shoud have 

```

menuentry  "Windows" {

    insmod part_gpt

    insmod chain

    set root='(hd0,gpt1)'

    chainloader /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi

} 
```

i mean here that if you succeed in adding windows to your boot menu you will have it like that in your config file, it is the proof that it was added successfully, you do not add it yourself

this wiki page may help https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/UEFI_Dual_boot_with_Windows_7/8

and this https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GRUB2/Chainloading

and this as well https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1038172-start-0.html sorry for the late reply and for not elaborating enough

----------

## wonderboyz

 *abdus wrote:*   

> you need to install sys-boot/os-prober as i guess and run grub-install --target=x86_64-efi if you have gpt
> 
> you should have output telling the detected os's and saying: "Installation finished. No error reported."
> 
> the config file shoud have 
> ...

 

I have sys-boot/os-prober installed and I have no more errors messages. but  there is stil no windows proposition, I will try your config code this time.

----------

## mustafasalih1993

whats the output of 

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i nvm
```

----------

## abdus

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/UEFI_Dual_boot_with_Windows_7/8

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GRUB2/Chainloading

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1038172-start-0.html

please try to check these webpages, and also you can try not to limit yourself on what i say to you because i am not as experienced as the others 

eventually there is not only me to help you but anyone ready for it.

----------

## Hu

 *mustafasalih1993 wrote:*   

> whats the output of 
> 
> ```
> cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i nvm
> ```
> ...

 If I read the thread correctly, the NVMe problem is now solved.  Only the problem with the bootloader remains.  OP: is that correct?

----------

## mustafasalih1993

 *Hu wrote:*   

> If I read the thread correctly, the NVMe problem is now solved.  Only the problem with the bootloader remains.  OP: is that correct?

 

Oh my bad, i didn't notice   :Embarassed: 

----------

